# Castrol SLX Longlife III - new????



## dkingvr6 (Mar 9, 2006)

I think i am going mad????

Picked up an oil refill pack (1 Litre) from the Audi dealer,

Was ready to argue that my 225 (03 plate 28K) needed the SLX (503.01 spec) 0W-30 and not the SLX longlife II 5W-30. (Even though theres a sticker on the engine cover saying longlife II only!!!! anyone else have one of these?)

The service guy said that both have now been replaced with Castrol SLX longlife III, which is all they use for all their cars now!
And this was all i could buy from them, so brought it (didnt look in the little black bag till just now, me being a bit thick like).

This new "wonder oil" that replaces the old two (quoting the Audi guy) has the following spec VW 504 00/507 00, and is 5W-30.

Has anyone else come across this? should i take it back?

Also i am now worried that the engine is running on the wrong oil for the AVS, as it was serviced there last time, should i demand an oil change done pronto with the correct oil? as i have only just brought the car from them.

thanks for any input


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck I asked the same question and didn't get much of an answer .Audi customer service confimed that it should be 503.xx but said the dealers got updates???? like they didn't???


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I was told that all SLX had been replaced with Castrol Edge :?


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

castrol edge is what i use, its the replacement for longlife II mine seems to like it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just us Mobile 1 dead easy


----------



## dkingvr6 (Mar 9, 2006)

Just found out that one of my neighbours is an Audi technician!

Got him on the case to dig out the truth about which oil the Dealers are told to use, what he did tell me was that he thought that every car that had an oil change on the AVS system regardless of engine (180 or 225) recieved exactly the same oil. He is double checking this too, this ties in with what i was told at another Audi dealer about getting the one delivery of oil for all AVS vehicles.

Will update all when i find out whats going on


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Interesting - my dealer gave me a litre of Mobil 1 ESP formula 5W-30 with my V6, two months ago, and stated that it was what they were using for all AVS services.

Seems to have been a shift in Audi policy on oil recently then?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MikeyG said:


> Interesting - my dealer gave me a litre of Mobil 1 ESP formula 5W-30 with my V6, two months ago, and stated that it was what they were using for all AVS services.
> 
> Seems to have been a shift in Audi policy on oil recently then?


My local dealer has been using it for the past couple of years


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Just to add a bit of confusion: An audi tuner/performance store told me to fill up with 5w40


----------



## dkingvr6 (Mar 9, 2006)

Righto,

some more info from different Audi dealers

one Audi dealer told me Castrol SLX Longlife III replaced both Longtec 0W-30 and Longlife II 5W-30, this was confirmed by their master tech yesterday when i picked my car up (had new anti-rollbar and bushes under warranty  ), and this is what they use for all AVS cars

My neighbour who is an Audi tech at another dealership confirmed they use Mobil 1 5W-30 for every AVS car regardless of engine spec

And another told me they only use Castrol Longtec 0W-30 for AVS on 225's and S3's, and Longlife II on all other AVS cars

So it seems that there is no common ground between dealers and they probably just get the best deal they can from their local oil supplier?????

Still slightly confused! Will supply my own oil next time, its cheaper!


----------

